# Baton Down the hatches!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just want to say 
I hope everyone is prepared for this severe storm we are expecting overnight 

And that when it comes we/you dont have too much damage 

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/pressass/20080309/tuk-britain-braced-for-storm-battering-6323e80.html

/links


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks for that Dizzy, i too hope there isnt too much damage done 

xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

local forecst said to keep away from the coast (umm we're about 1.5 miles from it) & to avoid hilly areas (we live on a hill!!!). YIKES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I know the media say a bad storm is coming, but today was glorious.  I was out in the garden,  making sure everything is weighted down, tied down, or back inside.  I, so wanted to be planting seeds, and covering them with plastic.  Not fair.

I have collected a whole load of cardboard, which I will put on the garden to smother the weeds.  I put it in the car port.  Hubby decided it was a good idea to put the car in the car port, just in case a branch fell off a tree.  So the cardboard is currently being weighted down by the car. Hopefully it won't blow away 

Lorna


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

professor waffle said:


> local forecst said to keep away from the coast (umm we're about 1.5 miles from it) & to avoid hilly areas (we live on a hill!!!). YIKES!!!!!!!!!


Help then PW we are closer than you are to the coast ! at least we are not on a hill !


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Wind I can cope with. Our house has a flat roof so no tiles to fall off!!   

But, as we've been flooded twice since we moved here, I really don't want it to rain!!     Best part is, we're not even on a flood plane!!    Cos our house is old, the drains aren't able to cope with the amount of water that goes through them when it rains heavily. (United Utilities say they aren't liable!!    Funnily enough, THEY ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THE UPKEEP THOUGH!!!)

So, I've got a double duvet folded and wedged against the patio doors and several pillows wedged against the front door in the vain hope that if it does happen again, I can keep at least SOME of the sh**ty water out of my home!! The last time it happened, I was 5mths preggy and now I have a 3mth old.

 it's not as bad as they are expecting!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We're about 1 mile from the sea!   However not on a hill so that's good!   It's not gone windy here yet but it is ICY cold!  Just been out with dog and thought my fingers were going to drop off before I got home! 

Stay safe everyone I hope it's not as bad as they say! 

Axxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

How is everyone this morning? Hope you are all well and have had no problems    

It was quite windy here last night (but not that bad), last time we had really strong winds we took DSs trampoline down as the time before that, the wind blew it over   Our garden is really sheltered where we now live, so we didn't bother taking it down. 

Tina xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi 
I live on the isle of wight and the wind has just started to get up again and sound really bad i am in bed as have been ill again so i am in the best place .
                                                  wbg


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Really windy here earlier, but it seems to have died down a bit....

Took Pete to work this morning and nearly lost the car though    It is a total nightmare because some idiots are still driving as if it is dry and there is no wind at all    He is going to be really busy today, but I hope he stays safe too  

Poor little Molly got blown in to school...there was hardly anyone there..obviously everyone is having trouble getting anywhere. 

Hope everyone stays safe and warm indoors.

xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm in scotland and there isn't even a breeze.  we were told to expect bad winds but so far nothing has come of it.  hope its the same down south and its not that bad.

 to everyone


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Very windy, with heavy showers down here in Penzance in Cornwall. It started last night and although there have been a few breaks in the weather it seems to come back stronger. Had to go out this morning and the wind blew the rain so hard it was stinging my face.  

Kay


----------

